# My dog's on benefits



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

*Went down this morning to sign my Dog on. 
The woman said, "Dogs are not eligible to draw benefit". 
I explained to her that my Dog is unemployed, idle, can't speak English and hasn't a clue who his dad is. 
She looked in her policy book to see what it takes to qualify.

He gets his first cheque on Friday.

This is a great country.*


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

true :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Haaa so true!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)




----------

